# Anyone had success using known donor abroad and here in UK?



## weetbix kid_2015 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi there, newbie here wanting to get in touch with any single/lesbian women who have successfully used a known donor here in the UK and in Europe, in particular Greece, Hungary and Czech Republic. Feel free to point me in the right direction or PM me.

Big thanks,
2mamaz


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes.
What's your question?
You should also join the DCN as they have a very active support network for single women and also lesbian couples!x


----------

